# Happy New Year



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

We at Camera Land would like to wish you all a very Happy and Healthy New Year.
May the coming year bring happiness and great things to you, your familes and your friends.
Be well and be safe 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000, 212-753-5128
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore

Please visit www.PelagicOutfitters.com for your Fishing Tackle needs


----------

